
More Than 100 Arrested in Massive NYC Theft Ring - joelhaus
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/100-arrested-massive-nyc-theft-ring-14692962
======
joelhaus
Yet another reason why Google Wallet/NFC can be a more secure payment method
than physical cards.

> _Detectives with language skills spent hours translating Russian, Farsi and
> Arabic during the investigation, Kelly said._

Also wonder if the Google Translate API would have been sufficient for a
police investigation. Either way, the preliminary work would have been far
faster and cheaper -- actually wouldn't be that surprised if those
investigating weren't even aware of the availability of such tools or if the
bureaucracy delayed their implementation (even in NYC, where the need has
likely arisen before).

This all makes me think how remarkable it is that new technologies are driving
such a deep need for better sales and marketing in the tech sector. Too many
small businesses, let alone consumers, are totally unaware of what can be
achieved for relatively modest investments in technology. It's rare that a day
goes by without running into one of these circumstances. The time and money
savings that they are missing out on is truly astounding.

